# HGH: Is it worth to use it?



## dunkinand

Hi for everuone. I'm planning my first GH cycle, read a lot of info about it ... but I still can't decide exactly : Is it worth to use it? 
And can you advice me? I hope your advices will help me to answer on this question. Thanks )


----------



## turbobusa

What effect /goal are you looking for from hgh? How old are you? how long training? T


----------



## dunkinand

turbobusa said:


> What effect /goal are you looking for from hgh? How old are you? how long training? T



For example for the weight gain. 
I'm 35 y.o.  train for 7+ years ... 
Will be glad for your advices.


----------



## Lavey

I feel GH is worth it only if you plan to run a proper dose for a long period..Been on it for years & dont plan to stop any time soon.
It hurts the wallet a bit staying on for long periods!


----------



## flatblack

Agree with Lavey. 
From my own experience I can tell you one thing if you want to run GH for a long period you need some money.
As for me I'm sure that everything that cheaper than 600$ - is fake. Really good pharma GH will not be cheaper, it's my oppinion.


----------



## Dominator Human

flatblack said:


> Agree with Lavey.
> From my own experience I can tell you one thing if you want to run GH for a long period you need some money.
> As for me I'm sure that everything that cheaper than 600$ - is fake. Really good pharma GH will not be cheaper, it's my oppinion.



I'm sorry bro but you're wrong. 
I don't know from where you taking your GH but 600$ per kit ... it's a joke?? I think it's too much.


----------



## aaron713

That's for pharma...    pretty standard price for pharma.


----------



## dunkinand

Dominator Human said:


> I'm sorry bro but you're wrong.
> I don't know from where you taking your GH but 600$ per kit ... it's a joke?? I think it's too much.



I saw many stores with pharma GH and he is right 600$ per kit - standart price not less ... 
Or you know something that we don't know?


----------



## Dominator Human

dunkinand said:


> I saw many stores with pharma GH and he is right 600$ per kit - standart price not less ...
> Or you know something that we don't know?



I don't know why this is " news " for you guys but I always got pharma Gh for 400 - 500 ( max.) And now I'm get new pharma Gh for 300$ per kit and results are very impressive. 
So before you post anything here please check the latest information.


----------



## Sully

Dominator Human said:


> I don't know why this is " news " for you guys but I always got pharma Gh for 400 - 500 ( max.) And now I'm get new pharma Gh for 300$ per kit and results are very impressive.
> So before you post anything here please check the latest information.



Seems that it's not their information that's out of date, you may just have a "better" source. Condescension isn't productive, and it doesn't make you smarter than anyone. 

Sourcing and pricing is an evolving process, especially when it's a black market affair. Your having access to a less expensive source doesn't mean you have more up to date information. You just got lucky and found a source that others haven't found yet.


----------



## dunkinand

Dominator Human said:


> I don't know why this is " news " for you guys but I always got pharma Gh for 400 - 500 ( max.) And now I'm get new pharma Gh for 300$ per kit and results are very impressive.
> So before you post anything here please check the latest information.



Thanks Lil' Sully. 
But from another point ... if it's true, 300$ per kit is awesome price only if the product is real pharma quality.
So bro, could you tell us what is that miraculous GH?


----------



## Sully

Unless it's from a source on this board, I believe it'd be a violation of forum rules to talk about it openly.


----------



## cybrsage

///////////////


----------



## jigga

/////////


----------



## Phoe2006

jigga said:


> A standard kit is 100 iu.


Not all gh comes in 100 iu kits for future reference especially when you start looking for pharm grade


----------



## jigga

Phoe2006 said:


> Not all gh comes in 100 iu kits for future reference especially when you start looking for pharm grade


That is true.


----------



## Dominator Human

dunkinand said:


> Thanks Lil' Sully.
> But from another point ... if it's true, 300$ per kit is awesome price only if the product is real pharma quality.
> So bro, could you tell us what is that miraculous GH?



I'm not going to break forum rules and I don't want to name the sources and etc. I value my reputation.
But I can say what kind of GH I'm using and it's not miraculous ... ) 
It's novotrop and this gh is very pure.
So I hope I answered your question.


----------



## dunkinand

cybrsage said:


> ///



Totally agree with Phoe2006. But Thanks for the advice.
I'll keep it on mind.


----------



## cardealer

Dominator Human said:


> I'm not going to break forum rules and I don't want to name the sources and etc. I value my reputation.
> But I can say what kind of GH I'm using and it's not miraculous ... )
> It's novotrop and this gh is very pure.
> So I hope I answered your question.



But I would like to know more info about it such as lab tests, dosages and etc.
If you run it for a some time you should know this. It would be great if you share it.


----------



## Dominator Human

cardealer said:


> But I would like to know more info about it such as lab tests, dosages and etc.
> If you run it for a some time you should know this. It would be great if you share it.



Bro ... why you just can't try to find it , that's not very difficult.
And I don't know for what goals you plan to use Gh ... Google will help you


----------



## cardealer

Dominator Human said:


> Bro ... why you just can't try to find it , that's not very difficult.
> And I don't know for what goals you plan to use Gh ... Google will help you



Yea ... just find what I'm looking for if all of this is true may be I'll make the order soon.


----------



## rangerjockey

Are we looking for the best price or is this post about the "worth" of GH use?  YES its worth it!  you will PAY UP SUCKER if you want the long term health benefits of it..

.ALso worth mentioning is the use of the peptides, maybe stacked with GH? to lengthen the supply of GH for those who struggle with funding GH.  

Can GHRP's be stacked with GH?  my guess is yes,,,anyone have any expierence in doing so?


----------



## dunkinand

rangerjockey said:


> Are we looking for the best price or is this post about the "worth" of GH use?  YES its worth it!  you will PAY UP SUCKER if you want the long term health benefits of it..
> 
> .ALso worth mentioning is the use of the peptides, maybe stacked with GH? to lengthen the supply of GH for those who struggle with funding GH.
> 
> Can GHRP's be stacked with GH?  my guess is yes,,,anyone have any expierence in doing so?



Yes, you're right bro. 
But we're not looking for best price as for me I want to clear up some questions about different kinds of Gh just to protect myself from fakes and unqualitative products.


----------



## Dominator Human

dunkinand said:


> Yes, you're right bro.
> But we're not looking for best price as for me I want to clear up some questions about different kinds of Gh just to protect myself from fakes and unqualitative products.



I hope you got some info now and you can feel yourself more protected from fakes.


----------



## bigdog6693

I stack ghrp2 with cjc1295 no dac with my hgh that i pin at 4ius a day, 5 days on 2 off. I also pin my peptides everyday as well, and on the weekends when im not pinning my hgh the peptides are still getting pinned, so i save 8 ius of hgh over the weekend because im using the peptides as well. It is a really good combo, the peptides will keep the pulse going throughout the day, just have to have the timings right in my opioion


----------



## usmctrainer0311

yes 600 for 100iu pharm grade is normal but there are plenty of generics that can have the same if not similar serum results as well and you can get them for less than 200 a kit. ive seen tests done on generics that were 125 a kits with serum results ranging from mid 20's to high 30's. the highest ive seen was 52 from pharma grade but usually even if its pharm grade your looking at serum results in the 30's. i personally think most just comes from china anyways and they just copy the name brands out there like rips, hyges, anosome, and even the geno pens can all be generically made it just depends on the manufacturer and the potency theyre capable/decide to create.


----------



## fayesteroidraws

depends on what effect do you want


----------



## AR-15

Oops my bad. Sorry I fucked up the post.


----------



## AR-15

I honestly don't know too many people in our world, or any world for that matter, that truely know what GH is and the benefits that come with long term use of it that wouldn't run it if they could afford it. As stated above of course how you run it and what dosages you run depend on what you want to gain by using it or combining it with other compounds. It can be used for reaching a wide range of goals very effectively.  I personally would love to run it at low to moderate dosages just to get the health benefits it can provide alone. Especially since I'm not getting any younger. I've never felt better in my life than when I stayed on GH for about a year at moderate dosages. Of course I had access to it at very little cost compared to the prices mentioned and yes it was very real. I was just lucky then. Lol Sorry had to stick that in there. But that's not what this thread is about I thought. Far as fakes these days I'm almost positive a source or two here whether they carry it or not would and have pointed guys in the right direction for GH. In particular one that I know does it. Personally I'd trust them 100% before a search engine. And I'm not casting stones I just know nothing about computer shit and would stick to good peoples direction in that area....AR....


----------



## anone686

It is worth it!


----------



## d2r2ddd

Before using hgh was so anxious and excited as there were so many positive feedback abt the compound. 

However, after personally using it, i dont think is worth the $$ and pain. 
The joint pain is excruciating especially in the morning, i am 45 but feel like 85.
The pain even affect my workouts and daily mobility. 

once finished my last kit(Keifei-Greytops), i will just stick to the good,old - time tested AAS


----------



## The Grim Repper

d2r2ddd said:


> Before using hgh was so anxious and excited as there were so many positive feedback abt the compound.
> 
> However, after personally using it, i dont think is worth the $$ and pain.
> The joint pain is excruciating especially in the morning, i am 45 but feel like 85.
> The pain even affect my workouts and daily mobility.
> 
> once finished my last kit(Keifei-Greytops), i will just stick to the good,old - time tested AAS



What type of dosages and for how long?


----------



## d2r2ddd

The Grim Repper said:


> What type of dosages and for how long?



3ius/day , 5 On 2 Off. 2nd mth


----------



## Breeds

depends on your age...etc.

Its not like test, you wont feel it in a week...great overlong term


----------



## TheresaHenderso

Thank you for sharing this


----------



## Rachel

hgh is good and effective and u should use in a suitable dosage


----------



## gh0st

IT is by far one of the most benificial things out there not just to body builders but to just anyone who cares about there general health, well being and anti aging. 

It is the only thing that will keep you in good shape and you dont even have to hit the gym.


----------



## gh0st

Read a study where over a six month period test subject gained an average of 9lbs of muscle and losted about 16 lbs of body fat! Something like this.

Not sure on the EXACT numbers...but basically it caused subjects to gain muscle while loosing body fat! And these guys just took it. No work outs!

Ill see if i can dig up ythis study!


----------



## cybrsage

You are right, gh0st, I read the same study.

HGH is a LONG term use item, so be prepared for that.  You will not notice any real effects until the second month, when you start losing fat (provided you have a proper diet, of course).  6 months is the minimum length I would ever recommend someone run HGH for.


----------



## gh0st

ITs def worth taking! imo dont use pharma grade unless u have it like that or u are competing! There are plenty of great souces and good HGH out there that is well priced!

And if u dont fancy HGH, u can always try gh peps or mk677! mk677 is very cost effecient for the results you receive!

But i dont agree when guys state that its not worth the cost, when u can make two kits stretch around 4-6 months running 5 on 2 off at a dose o 3-5iu per day! for a cost of anywhere between 120-180 per/100iu depending on where u get your gh from. even at 225 per kit its worth it! Maybe u just havnt tried the right genrics yet. THERE ARE SOOO MANY GOOD SOURCES PROVIDING TOP OF THE LINE GENERICS right now! And to me i consider a 30ml vial of mk677 equal to a kit of HGH. but thats just imo of course


----------



## Racepicks

gh0st said:


> ITs def worth taking! imo dont use pharma grade unless u have it like that or u are competing! There are plenty of great souces and good HGH out there that is well priced!
> 
> And if u dont fancy HGH, u can always try gh peps or mk677! mk677 is very cost effecient for the results you receive!
> 
> But i dont agree when guys state that its not worth the cost, when u can make two kits stretch around 4-6 months running 5 on 2 off at a dose o 3-5iu per day! for a cost of anywhere between 120-180 per/100iu depending on where u get your gh from. even at 225 per kit its worth it! Maybe u just havnt tried the right genrics yet. THERE ARE SOOO MANY GOOD SOURCES PROVIDING TOP OF THE LINE GENERICS right now! And to me i consider a 30ml vial of mk677 equal to a kit of HGH. but thats just imo of course



Let me add, I have read posts from some very respected people on the forums who claim that generic Chinese is a waste of money and effort.  They say stuff like, "back in the day, we got out Pharma HGH from AIDS patients and injecting 2 iu's would cripple you!".   GTFO!!!   In our Lab Testing, we have proven that some of the better generic HGH products available here on this board contain more HGH per 10iu vial than Pharma products.  I will say that the quality percentage of Pharma HGH is higher.  But I digress!  Bottom Line:  HGH is worth every penny (if you can afford it) and should be a part of everyone's protocol!


----------



## ASHOP

I think HGH is well worth the money. I know some folks say they need months to reap the results but I notice it within two weeks. I've made some amazing improvements with 3-4 month runs of HGH. Longer durations may be better off for some but I think that depends on your overall goals and desired effects.


----------



## gh0st

Racepicks said:


> Let me add, I have read posts from some very respected people on the forums who claim that generic Chinese is a waste of money and effort.  They say stuff like, "back in the day, we got out Pharma HGH from AIDS patients and injecting 2 iu's would cripple you!".   GTFO!!!   In our Lab Testing, we have proven that some of the better generic HGH products available here on this board contain more HGH per 10iu vial than Pharma products.  I will say that the quality percentage of Pharma HGH is higher.  But I digress!  Bottom Line:  HGH is worth every penny (if you can afford it) and should be a part of everyone's protocol!



Great thread , with great info!
one of the best threads on the boards imo!!!!


----------



## squatster

If you want to go on to the next level then it is 100% worth it


----------



## Thomas penn

I have been using hgh yellow tops and ghrp from ***EDIT*** for 5months and I have decreased my body fat by 15 percent as welll as putting 20 pounds of muscle on. I take 3 ius of ghrp at night before bed and I take 3ius of hgh first thing in the morning. My quality of sleep is great and you can tell the ghrp is working from vivid dreams while sleeping. You know the hgh is good because it doesn't leave any indication of where you injected. This is good because if your body is reacting to it then your body could slowly start attacking your own over time so buying quality hgh is extremely important. I would recommend this product to anyone that wants to look and feel younger as well as to anyone who wants to take a safer path to getting gains than taking testosterone.


----------



## squatster

Thomas penn said:


> I have been using hgh yellow tops and ghrp from ***EDIT*** for 5months and I have decreased my body fat by 15 percent as welll as putting 20 pounds of muscle on. I take 3 ius of ghrp at night before bed and I take 3ius of hgh first thing in the morning. My quality of sleep is great and you can tell the ghrp is working from vivid dreams while sleeping. You know the hgh is good because it doesn't leave any indication of where you injected. This is good because if your body is reacting to it then your body could slowly start attacking your own over time so buying quality hgh is extremely important. I would recommend this product to anyone that wants to look and feel younger as well as to anyone who wants to take a safer path to getting gains than taking testosterone.



Well put for your first post


----------



## Viking

Yes but if you pay a decent price. None of this $700 for a kit some people pay. You can go on vacation for that!


----------



## mytreefiddy

IMO absolute game changer.... been in since 2015 with only stopping use when going out of the country..... once I'm done competing its 2ius a day and TRT dose Test until I'm dead...


----------



## Elvia1023

mytreefiddy said:


> IMO absolute game changer.... been in since 2015 with only stopping use when going out of the country..... once I'm done competing its 2ius a day and TRT dose Test until I'm dead...



I would use it more but it makes me so tired even at 2iu per day. Peps such as MK-677 are completely the same so I have to use tiny of doses of that too. I just restarted hgh at 2iu and told myself run it atleast 6 months. So far I am managing but it's only been about 4 days and already I can feel the difference. I slept 12 hours last night! If it doesn't improve I will have to drop it like in the past but going to try and struggle through. I actually dosed it in my knee cap last night for a change. I have an knee injury so before I order some healing peps I figured it couldn't hurt putting in in there.


----------



## mytreefiddy

Elvia1023 said:


> I just restarted hgh at 2iu and told myself run it atleast 6 months. So far I am managing but it's only been about 4 days and already I can feel the difference. I slept 12 hours last night! If it doesn't improve I will have to drop it like in the past but going to try and struggle through.



Before I started running HGH i waited until I was financially able to run it....indefinitely. I knew it was something that once I started I wouldn't stop ..IMO its not something to be cycled on/off.. the longer you're on, the better it works..... if 2ius is too much just back it down.... its about finding YOUR right dose...as you know the body adapts.. lethargy is common but that should subside...IMO its worth it and then some..


----------



## IRONFIST

will be using it the rest of my life! 

at 52 now, 500mg Test a week and 5iu hgh at night works perfect for me.


----------



## Elvia1023

mytreefiddy said:


> Before I started running HGH i waited until I was financially able to run it....indefinitely. I knew it was something that once I started I wouldn't stop ..IMO its not something to be cycled on/off.. the longer you're on, the better it works..... if 2ius is too much just back it down.... its about finding YOUR right dose...as you know the body adapts.. lethargy is common but that should subside...IMO its worth it and then some..



I am definitely different as I don't react like most to HGH. I am a hyper responder to fatigue side effects. I have tried many different brands over the years and various doses and times and it's moreorless the same each time. I can just about get away with 2iu per day. Granted the body adapts but even after 6 weeks of daily usage it's still bad and effects my work so it has to be dropped. I am the same with MK-677 but 10mg is manageable but anymore and I have issues.

If I reacted like most and experienced fatigue but it was manageable I would probably dose about 5iu per day. It's not something I would want to be on all year though. I think breaks can be beneficial. Although I understand why some stay on it for years even at high doses. I read you blast and cruise hgh so that's a good system. How are your IGF-1 levels through the year?


----------



## Thaistick

It's well worth it to me when I can get such a high quality generic for such a low price. There was a time when I would have only recommended pharmacy grade but not anymore. Age makes a difference to me too. I didn't start it until I was almost 40. I stuck with peptides until then. If I were competing I could see starting earlier but for me it didn't make sense. I respond well to it but I don't usually get the negative side effects unless I go crazy high on the dosages. 2-3iu a day does what I need. That's very inexpensive.


----------



## El Hereje

I’ve been itching to give it a run again but a few years back the quality (at least that I had access to) was not very good.  Felt like a tossing the dice every time so I forgot about it.  Maybe I’ll look into again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mytreefiddy

Elvia1023 said:


> . I read you blast and cruise hgh so that's a good system. How are your IGF-1 levels through the year?



Just checked my last bloods which were done a month ago.....IGF-1 was at 377.... ill check the one prior to that...I believe it was just under 300... right now I just bumped it a tad to 3.33ius a day...but I usually do 2.5ius most of the year... I love it


----------



## gkn525

What do u guys reconstitute ur gh with?Ive beemn using bac water with .9%benzoyl alcohol&just read on another forum not to,it can degrade/destroy the aminos in gh?should i use bac water with sodium chloride instead?


----------



## striffe

HGH is well worth the money. Even a low dose of a good brand can go a long way. I recon with bac water and never had an issue.


----------



## odin

gkn525 said:


> What do u guys reconstitute ur gh with?Ive beemn using bac water with .9%benzoyl alcohol&just read on another forum not to,it can degrade/destroy the aminos in gh?should i use bac water with sodium chloride instead?



I use bac water or sodium chloride. I haven't noticed a difference from either.


----------



## muj

Is it worth it?

Well this question is different for everyone. If you can afford good quality hgh, at a good dose and for long enough yes it's worth it

If you can't or you're not at an advanced enough physical development stage yet where you will benefit 100% from it, then no it's not worth it at all


----------



## ketsugo

Is anyone posted after? Hgh is not a compound that makes drastic fast anything. However using is is like night and day . Anyone whom uses properly stacks it long enough with test / insulin and or t3 would never again cycle without. Long lasting solid gains . Over time


----------

